# Hi everyone



## bluedragonfly (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm a new mom to a pair of 9-week old kittens. Meet Rupert (in the back) and Gaz (front and center):










They've had some health issues for which they've been to the vet for a few days ago (and going back for a check up on Friday). I'll be posting a couple questions in the health forum in a few as it's been ages since I've had such young guys. Just wanted to introduce myself first!

As for me, I'm living in southwestern Ohio and finishing up my degree from DeVry online (one more semester to go! I wish I didn't wait so long though, heh). Not much else to tell really... the little ones are taking up a lot of my time (not that I mind!). Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome aboard! What beautiful babies you have!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute little orange babies! Welcome to the forum and hope to see more pictures of the little ones


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Awe how cute, welcome to the forum


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

Welcome to Cat Form! What lovely kittens. I hope they turn out okay. :luv


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

What sweet little kittens. Kittens can sure be a handful, but they're so much fun!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bluedragonfly (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome! Well, despite Rupert's weepy, red eye and the sneezes coming from both, I think they're gonna pull through! They're already curious what mom's up to at the computer all the time. The better they get the more of a handful they really are, but I love them to bits already. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I'm glad you've joined us! You have two sweet looking babies!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, what cute kittens and hope they get better soon!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Your kitties are so cute! That computer picture is adorable.


----------

